# DishHD Platnium Package Extra Benefits



## icelite (Dec 6, 2005)

I was wondering if there are any additional benefits to getting the Platnium package besides getting all movie packages and the top 180. I current have the Top 180 along with the Voom and HD package on my 942 receiver.

I am scheduled for an install of the 622 on March 31st and am keeping the 942 so the rebate was not necessary. Anyway I read somewhere that if you have the Platnium package there are no additional DVR fees...is this true?

Currently I pay a 5.99 DVR access fee and luckily do not pay an additional one since I have a phone hook-up. I am pricing the advantages to the platnium package and wanted some clarification on DVR fees.

Any information regarding this would be most beneficial. I would normally call customer service, but am tired of getting a different story from the CSR of the day. I want the real story.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes true, no DVR fees with HD Platinum, they also throw in NBA-TV. Also the cost of the HD channels above AEP is only $15 where as all the other packs HD ads $20 to it, so you save $5 there....


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

The CSR said the DVR fee on the second 622 I just ordered would be $9.95 plus a second receiver fee of $6 plus a HD enabling fee of $6. Since I have the Platinum package, I assume I will not be charged for these fees. My recent activity shows the Platinum Pak charge at $119.39 and so many charges and counter charges, I'm just going to wait a month or two to find out what I'm really paying per month.


----------



## echo6280 (Feb 21, 2004)

I just talked to a CSR who said his name was "Steve" I'm pretty sure his real name wasn't Steve. But anyway, I currently pay about $100.00/month for Dish. This is the top 180, HD package, Locals, Superstations and whatever fees Dish tacks on. He said that if I switch to the $99.99 HD package my programing bill will be relatively the same. I asked him several times how can that be since I'm paying more going from the top 180 to the $99.99 HD package? I could barely understand what he was saying, but can anyone verify this?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You are paying more dvr fees with the top 180 hd . IF you have the 622, with the platinum pack you escape most of the fees and you save about 5.00 on your hd pack. They intentionally added all the fees to push you to the higher programming pack. Which would you perfer? More fees or more programming for the same price? Most people would take more programming. 

If you sub to platinum pack with locals like I do you will pay only $104.99. I have two 622 dvrs that I bought not leased. I pay only the one extra receiver fee for an hd receiver of $6.00. For a total of $110.99 before taxes.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you have movie channels or not? Moving from AT180 + Locals to HD Platinum adds all the movie channels, plus the new HD channels, so there's a significant price increase there. Not sure how you hit $100/month without movie channels, though.

The price for "HD Platinum + Locals" is $105/month (it's $100/month if you don't include the locals). If you do already have "America's Everything Pack + Locals + HD Package", then this is $100/month (without counting Superstations or additional receiver fees). Hence, moving from one to the other would increase your net fee by $5/month.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

echo6280 said:


> I just talked to a CSR who said his name was "Steve" I'm pretty sure his real name wasn't Steve. But anyway, I currently pay about $100.00/month for Dish. This is the top 180, HD package, Locals, Superstations and whatever fees Dish tacks on. He said that if I switch to the $99.99 HD package my programing bill will be relatively the same. I asked him several times how can that be since I'm paying more going from the top 180 to the $99.99 HD package? I could barely understand what he was saying, but can anyone verify this?


I believe your bill will be the $100 (99.99) plus any extra programming that you have. ie: superstations/locals/etc.. That's the way mine is with HDPlatinum plus Network package (must include superstations) at $11.99. There is also additional fees involved for additional receivers ($5.00) if you have them. And the extended warranty fee if you subscribe to that. Bottomline is that it won't be $100 a month. Gerry


----------



## echo6280 (Feb 21, 2004)

echo6280 said:


> I just talked to a CSR who said his name was "Steve" I'm pretty sure his real name wasn't Steve. But anyway, I currently pay about $100.00/month for Dish. This is the top 180, HD package, Locals, Superstations and whatever fees Dish tacks on. He said that if I switch to the $99.99 HD package my programing bill will be relatively the same. I asked him several times how can that be since I'm paying more going from the top 180 to the $99.99 HD package? I could barely understand what he was saying, but can anyone verify this?


I forgot to mention that I had the HBO package and one additional receiver.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Do you have movie channels or not? Moving from AT180 + Locals to HD Platinum adds all the movie channels, plus the new HD channels, so there's a significant price increase there. Not sure how you hit $100/month without movie channels, though.
> 
> The platinum pack is AEP with all the hd channels in one pack . THe platinum pack with locals is the above and your locals included for 104.99. In my case I have the New York distant locals and they are bundeled with the AEP and hd pack. But I do not pay the dvr fees on both receivers and that is 5.98 x 2 =11.96.
> 
> I also do not have to pay the hd enabeling fee of 6.00 x 2 receivers = 12.00. So you see I escape the fees that you would have to pay if you had two 622 receivers and did not sub to the hd pack. By subbing to the platinum pack you get a 5.00 discount for the hd channels.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

echo6280 said:


> I forgot to mention that I had the HBO package and one additional receiver.


ok echo, you have at180+hbo+hd (vooms?)+locals+superstations+extra rcvr (one or two dvr's?)

(if I'm missing any other fees, I'm assuming they are there in all cases so it wouldn't cause a change in the price "difference")

at180 is $49.99
HBO is $14.99
HD is $10 or $15 
Locals is $4.99
Superstations not sure, $3 maybe?
Extra rcvr is $5? 
dvr fee $5?
rougly $98-104 Am I close to your bill here? not worried about exactness, just closeness

With HDPlat.
HDPlat is $99.99
locals is $4.99
superstations lets stick with $3
extra rcvr $5.98 maybe?
no dvr fees
so about $114. But, you would now have 25 channels HD, not 10 to 15. You'd have all 4 major premium channel packs ($37.99 if added to AT180 as I recall) and no dvr fees.

So, without the discounts for this package, you'd be paying:
hdgold $69.99
all movies $37.99
dvr fees $6
the other stuff $20 (extra rcvr, dvr fee, locals, superstations)
so like this is about $131.

So, yeah, the plat is a really good deal, and while it is a LITTLE bit more expensive, it is almost the same as you are paying, yet you are getting a LOT more programming, so I would not consider the CSR's statement to be unreasonable


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Slordak said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have movie channels or not? Moving from AT180 + Locals to HD Platinum adds all the movie channels, plus the new HD channels, so there's a significant price increase there. Not sure how you hit $100/month without movie channels, though.
> ...


My point here was that I wasn't clear on how he was getting to $100/month with his existing programming package unless he had one or more premium (movie) channels. He then clarified that he did in fact have HBO; it all becomes clear at that point.

The "HD Enabling Fee" is unrelated to AEP or HD Platinum; if you subscribe to any of the new HD "metal" packages with a 622, these fees are waived. My point was that the original poster had existing programming which was closer to "HD Gold" than it was to "HD Platinum", and so moving to "HD Platinum" will in fact translate into some actual cost increase.


----------

